# My Angel :)



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey all i'm new here... this is my kitten angel at 6 months.. we've just recently got another kitten at 8 weeks old and she's black n white.. havent got a pic yet but will keep u updated


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

6 months! Looks so big for six months, lol. Looking forward to the kitten pics.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Angel's lovely! Can't wait to see pics of Ashley! Welcome to the forum to all of you!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks lol yeah she is big, she just had a big growth spurt now too :| I feed her twice a day like normal or is that too much? Ashley is a little trouble maker she chases after angel.. angel chases after her.. that a good sign they get along? coz we only just got Ashley about three days ago.. angel used to hiss couple of days then now she's fine sort of .. she stil grows a little..


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She looks older than 6 months there but still pretty regardless. Don't forget to post pictures of your little kitten too


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

okay well she's 7 months now well in about hrmm 6 days :wink:  she was just on 6 weeks old when we got her :wink: we got her hrmm in may and she was born on the 14th april..


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Angel looks like Baby's sibling! 8O Maybe they could be?! :lol:


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

She is beautiful!


----------



## kazzles (Nov 7, 2004)

lol thanks guys! wait till u see pics of my bfs new kitten.. she's 8 weeks old and is so cute.. lol she's watching me as i type i think she sees the cat pictures lol such a curious cat haahaha all ur cats are cute too


----------

